# wednesday rabbit hunt



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I went out to a local wildlife are with my 2 sons for a rabbit hunt, we ended up killing 6 and probally ran a dozen. wounded two more before they ran into there holes, rabbit hunting with two excellent beagles is hard to beat. One of my beagles has the amazing talent of retrieving the rabbit and dropping it at my feet. Both of the beagles are house dogs to the boot.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

sounds like you have a couple of great dogs. My grandfather and I use to raise dogs. I can appreciate oh well that they can work. We took ours a lot of times just to run them. They would bring the rabbit two or three times giving us chances to kill them. We had one that would bring us tails because she was so fast that she would catch them. And we had one who would bring the dead ones to us as well. You have a couple of gems.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Many fond memories of bunny and pheasant hunting with my son and our beagles, Kricket and her daughter Ringtail. Both would retrieve the bunny but only stand over a dea bird or pin down a wounded bird. We used to let them bring the first rabbit around a couple times befor we shot it as the chase would usually bounce a few more which would get things going again quickly. Did a lot of late season hunting at Spencer once the released bird hunters(?) were no longer in the field. The multiflora hedgerows were loaded with rabbits but you needed dogs to get them out.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I think that is what I like the most is just hearing the dogs run, sometimes I carry a 22 handgun with me instead of a shotgun, makes it abit more challenging, and Id rather see others doing the shooting and having fun. Owning beagles can go different ways, these two I have spent 2.5 years of training and working with the dogs, but they also had it in them, which made it easy, then the other side is owning one that will chase deer into the next county, wont listen, will not come to you ....they can really push your patience.


----------



## Steeeel (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great hunt.
I have had a few beagles over the years and each seemed to have very different personalities. One was a hell of a rabbit dog but once the rabbit was shot, you better make sure you got to it before her, or she would bury it every time. Anther one, you had to put a leash on him out of eye sight of the truck, if you were near the truck, he would not come for anything. Only had one that chased dear, and I could not break him of that. Have you had any luck breaking dogs from chasing dear? If so, how were you able to break them if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Steeel, I have read that using a shock collar will break a beagle from chasing deer. You need to let them chase it a little before using the collar so they know what it is they're doing wrong.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

The two beagles I have, I started them out at a very young age, like 3 months old and really worked with them, I really never had much of and issue with them running trash, after they were big enough I put training collars on them just to fine tune them, such as coming to me when called. One of my beagles if she comes across a hot deer trail, she might start trailing for 50 yards and comes back, the other ignores any other scent other than a rabbit. As far as breaking I would have to agree that a shock collar may work on a adult dog, but its alot easier to handle the problem as a pup.


----------

